

Ask HN: Crowdfunding aggregator for suporters' projects. Would you use it? - cstefanovici

Crowdfunding aggregator for supporters/backers to share investments from across platforms and have them all in one place. It would also let supporters follow others and see what they are investing in or search according to project criteria to discover new projects and investors/supporters.<p>It would help projects get initial buzz and/or the last funds needed by letting them reach investors who typically invest in the project's sector.<p>So to recap:<p>- Platforms and projects get exposed to more users who typically invest<p>- Investors can see what projects other people they know and respect are investing in<p>- Projects can make a push to get either initial buzz or the last funds needed by targeting and reaching investors who are most likely to invest in their project<p>Note: "investor" refers to a crowdfunding projects backer/supporter who receives perks in exchange for their donation, not equity.<p>Would you use it?
======
bensbends
When I back projects I think are great, I share with my friends but sharing
with other crowdfunding backers would be smart.

I'd use it.

~~~
cstefanovici
Exactly the point. And you'd see what those who you follow are investing in as
well.

------
tjbd3
I've seen people ask for this before.

